# Engine Help



## Tyler Thornton (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guys, im currently restoring a 69 gto convertible, i got 2 400's both originals out of 1969 gto's, and i got enough parts to complete an engine and put it in to drive it for now once i get the bodywork done. But i also have a 455 block that im wanting to build as a high performance engine, i want to get the most power out of it and make it mean, but still be able to drive it around and cruise, so shoot me some good quality parts for it, like cam, heads, etc! Thanks!


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...i also have a 455 block that im wanting to build as a high performance engine, i want to get the most power out of it and make it mean, but still be able to drive it around and cruise, so shoot me some good quality parts for it, like cam, heads, etc!..."


Well, this all depends on who you ask, and how much you are willing to spend. There have been lots of 455 build threads, on most all Pontiac forums. But, for me, I don't wanna get all my info from "doing a search". 

So, here's a few ideas, which some here may not agree with. So, these are just my opinions. 

IF you can spend 10-$12k, you can build a street friendly, pump gas, aluminum head, roller cam engine, with 500hp or more. And, for about 3 grand more, you can go with an aftermarket block and more cubes. 

http://www.spottsperformance.com/IA2 engine block2

BUT, if your total budget is only $5k, that will require iron heads, a flat tappet cam, and cheaper parts. Just for reference, here is a 455 build that will produce a bit over 400hp, on pump gas. NO, I HAVE NEVER BOUGHT AN ENGINE FROM THIS GUY !!! This is for reference only ! With an Eagle crank & rods, it's $5k + shipping. 

455 Long Block

Then, if you have another $1000 to spend, you can go with a hyd roller cam set-up. And for another $2k or so, you can go with D-port alum heads. Then you'll need an intake, carb, & dist. Now your getting back up into the 8-$10k range. 

You can use one of your good 400 blocks, and a forged crank stroker assembly, instead of your 455 block, if you'd rather. The cheapest, most common heads used for a pump gas 455 build are the 6x-8 heads. For under 450 hp, & around 500ft lbs of torque, no head porting is needed. The cheapest cam will be a Summit 2802. Just above that will be this Crane.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...KQ6p13NqxcLRjr97_HrgGoG1iI4aacqtxAaAlND8P8HAQ

Just bigger than that will be the Crower 60243. It's a few bucks higher, but is also a good 455 cam. I always prefer an 041 grind, such as a Crower 60919, or the cheaper Melling SPC-8, but ONLY with Rhoads lifters. Some like 'em, Some hate 'em. One well respected Pontiac engine builder prefers the Lunati Voodoo cams, such as the 268 or 276.

Voodoo Hydraulic Flat Tappet Cam & Lifter Kit - Pontiac V8 268/276 - Lunati Power

If you don't use the Rhoads lifters, the Crower Cam Saver lifters might be a good choice, since they splash extra oil on the cam lobes. 

Crower 66056X3-16: CamSaver Hydraulic Flat Tappet Lifters 1955-Up Pontiac V8 | JEGS

My personal choice for an intake, would be a factory iron '72 model Q-jet intake, or a Chinese single plane, or an old Holley Street Dominator. 

And, I'd want a GOOD Q-jet, built by a good builder like Cliff Ruggles or SMI.

SMI Carburetor Street Performance Rochester Quadrajet 800CFM Buick, Oldsmobile and Pontiac Quadrajet 4BBL SMI- Sean Murphy Induction

But, some like the Edelbrock RPM intake, and some prefer a Holley type square bore carb. If you go with the square bore, an Edelbrock Torker 2 intake works good on a 455. A guy on this forum tested several carbs for his 400 & found the Quick Fuel SS-680-VS carb to be the best one he tested. So, one of these in a slightly bigger size might be a good choice for a street 455.

https://www.amazon.com/Quick-Fuel-Technology-SS-780-VS-Carburetor/dp/B003M96BHW 

For ignition, I like a self contained HEI--no extra boxes to mess with. DUI makes one of the best.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/dui-51720bl/overview/make/pontiac

Or, you can upgrade a factory HEI, with a DUI cap & coil, and an MSD module, with built-in rev limiter. That's what I did on my last 455 bracket engine. Never got to race it tho.  I've still go the whole engine. Will sell the dist for $150 shipped. 

In fact, the whole engine is for sale.

http://www.gtoforum.com/783289-post1.html

Anyhow, these are just a few ideas that might help with your 455 build. 

And here are some $10k + builds to check out.

pontiac crate engines

Kauffman Racing Equipment

http://butlerperformance.com/c-1267471-engines-blocks-engine-kits-butler-crate-engines-complete.html

Services

https://www.facebook.com/PaulKnippensMuscleMotors/

Pontiac engine builder

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Koerner-Racing-Engines/158663244168447


----------

